# Flourish Excel??



## Balashark76 (Mar 24, 2009)

Ok ina 10 gal planted tank what should the dosage be??

Alson in a 30 gal tank what should it be??

Right now i dont really add it alot i might do it twice a week :


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

well... looking at the directions. it says 1 capful for every 10 gallons.
i've used a syringe to check how much 1 capful was and its pretty much 5cc (no idea what cc is to this day though). so 15cc for the 30 gal.

I'm not sure if it is a good idea to be dosing twice a week though, seems a bit much. Unless you're trying to get rid of bba?


----------



## Balashark76 (Mar 24, 2009)

Well i just got into planted tanks so im kind of a nooby so ur saying i should do it once a week or just when i switch up 25% of the water


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Actually I took a look at the directions again which follows up telling us to dose daily or every other day. (5cc = 5ml? hmm interesting...)
I'm pretty much a noob at planted tanks too but this stuff pretty much seems to be just (very expensive) liquid CO2 compared to the others who use canisters/pressurized. 
I also know that too much can be pretty deadly for fish so I've always just added it after water changes just to be safe.

Question is,
- is your tank heavily planted?
- what kind of plants? 
- slow growers? fast?

Someone more knowledgable might come along in the morning, but if you're going long term with plants then canisters might be something to consider in the future.


----------



## Balashark76 (Mar 24, 2009)

Yeah thats what im going to do when i get a bigger tank above 55 gal..

And the plants i got are.

Anubias Nana and a hygro in my 10 gal...
30 gal havent set it up yet was just wondering
And ill probably be getting some Java Moss as soon as i can find some


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

You'll probably have no trouble finding java moss around here.
People seem insanely nice it scares me.

Anyways, from what I can gather, Nana's, Hygro's, and Java Moss are all pretty hardy plants that can hold their own even without ferts. My hygro and java moss just kind of explode weekly in my tank. Even the duckweed in there isn't growing as fast as people claim.


----------



## Balashark76 (Mar 24, 2009)

LOl sounds awesome cant wait to see my results


----------

